

Sun to cut up to 6,000 workers, 18 pct of staff  - reazalun
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/S/SUN_MICROSYSTEMS_LAYOFFS?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-11-14-10-01-16

======
swilliams
Dupe (from a different source): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=364245>

------
ConradHex
And who buys Sun boxes still, exactly? I mean I know there's a market, but
isn't Linux (on Intel) eating their lunch?

~~~
gaius
Sun makes great x86 kit. And Solx86 is a great OS.

